

List of people who disappeared mysteriously - corbos
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_who_disappeared_mysteriously

======
optymizer
Should this be a list of _famous_ people who disappeared mysteriously?

I know 2 people from my college that have disappeared mysteriously, and
they're not on this list.

